# Hargus Lake



## Pontis (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm a new member here, HELLO TO ALL! I ended up getting off work tomorrow and was thinking about trying Hargus Lake. Buckeye lake is in my backyard, literally. I target LMB and Buckeye just hasn't done it for me. I'm also a kayak fisherman but looking to try a different lake. Didn't see much about Hargus so just seeing if anyone has been there recently or knows what the water looks like. Any tips on where I can get on the LMB would be nice. I'm sure a lot of people have the same question. Thanks.


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Hargus is a highly pressured Lake but there is a reason why. I have fished many nights and caught 60 bass myself from a boat


----------



## Pontis (Mar 27, 2017)

a.c shiner said:


> Hargus is a highly pressured Lake but there is a reason why. I have fished many nights and caught 60 bass myself from a boat


Thanks for the info. I may still try it tomorrow. Always down for trying new waters. Thanks!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hargus will be interesting this year. They drew it down a big bunch late fall to repair something at the spillway/drain and to install a new dock. There was a problem with the drainage valve and once they got it opened they couldn't get it shut off. The results were drawing it down much further than was intended.
Will be interesting to see this season the loss of fish that occured. If the weather holds, will be hitting it myself before long.


----------



## Pontis (Mar 27, 2017)

Cool good to know. Any other good lakes in the central Ohio area would be awesome. I kayak fish so I try to stay away from MASSIVE bodies of water.


----------



## jbm_11 (Sep 7, 2010)

Take your kayak and hit up oakthorpe...that lake would be perfect for your yak and has some great LMB.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

jbm_11 said:


> Take your kayak and hit up oakthorpe...that lake would be perfect for your yak and has some great LMB.


Lol! Just sent him a PM telling him the exact same thing.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

I remember reading in the old Ohio Fisherman magizine that Oakthorpe had a Northern Pike population. This was back in early 80's. Wonder is still there?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

percidaeben said:


> I remember reading in the old Ohio Fisherman magizine that Oakthorpe had a Northern Pike population. This was back in early 80's. Wonder is still there?


Have never heard that but suppose it's possible.


----------



## Pontis (Mar 27, 2017)

jbm_11 said:


> Take your kayak and hit up oakthorpe...that lake would be perfect for your yak and has some great LMB.


I have been there many many many times. Only a 15 minute drive. I caught my PB out of that place. Just want to try new waters. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Pontis - I have been over to Hargus twice with the boat in the last month and both times there weren't more than 10 trucks in the parking lot. I am sure as the weather gets nicer there will be more but I think you will be ok this early in the year.


----------



## Adjohn (Mar 16, 2019)

Pontis said:


> I have been there many many many times. Only a 15 minute drive. I caught my PB out of that place. Just want to try new waters. Thanks for the response!


I read back in 2011 I believe that there were some issues at Oakthorpe. Gas theft, vandalism, etc. I that still an issue?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Adjohn said:


> I read back in 2011 I believe that there were some issues at Oakthorpe. Gas theft, vandalism, etc. I that still an issue?


At one time there was a small Mobile home park by the lake. that development is now gone. However, I do not know if things you say are still happening. Rush Creek Lake is also just down the road from Oakthorpe.


----------



## Adjohn (Mar 16, 2019)

Dovans said:


> At one time there was a small Mobile home park by the lake. that development is now gone. However, I do not know if things you say are still happening. Rush Creek Lake is
> 
> 
> Dovans said:
> ...


 Thanks


----------

